# Another blow from the Roughneck



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Well @bobbya08 is up to his antics again, seems he had been following some advice I gave him as a newb to watch what folks say and it can give you an idea of good bombing materials....

Yep apparently I made mention some where of not owning a fancy lighter my highest end lighter is a xikar combo lighter that is a cutter and a lighter.

But Bobby figured I needed something more becoming of the Sith Lord...

Well he smacked me good this go round



















Yep that's right he smacked me with a mini jet torch.

Thank you again Bobby more than once now you have landed a good hit on me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Hot damn! Way to go bobby!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

The force is strong with that one...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## quesquared (May 23, 2017)

Wow!!!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Insanely Awesome Hit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice hit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow, sweet hit!

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrolland5500 (Dec 31, 2016)

#HellYeah!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

You’re welcome buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Awesome hit! Great looking Dupont too.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Great hit Bobby.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Well @bobbya08 is up to his antics again, seems he had been following some advice I gave him as a newb to watch what folks say and it can give you an idea of good bombing materials....
> 
> Yep apparently I made mention some where of not owning a fancy lighter my highest end lighter is a xikar combo lighter that is a cutter and a lighter.
> 
> ...


Wow that is an Awesome hit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That's how it's done!! 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Hate to see what @bobbya08 is like when he is a grumpy old guy........that'll be brutal!


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sweet smokes but that lighter is the freaking awesome. Nicely done Bobby. 


~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Scarred for life after that one.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Brutal...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

*Gerrrrrronimooooo!!!*


----------

